# advice on backpack size for kindergartner?



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

We want to get our soon to be 5 yr old a backpack for his birthday... he's starting kindergarten in the fall. I've been looking at backpacks online, and it's hard for me to picture how big they are (esp. in relation to his size). Does a VERY LARGE 5 yr old really need a "jr." sized backpack? How long will it last him? If we get the smaller size, at what age will he really "need" the next larger size? (We're new to this stuff, and I don't want to get him the small one unless it's necessary, but I don't want to hurt his back with something too big!) If this helps... he's almost 4' tall and probably weighs ~50 lbs. (Big kid!)

Also... we were thinking about getting his named embroidered on it... but my mom thinks it will allow a stranger to kidnap him (even though ds is never unsupervised!)--she thinks his initials would be better. But I think a 5 yr old would be jazzed about his name on the backpack but kind of eh about initials. Who's right?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I would probably go with the smaller sized backpack. DD got the smaller sized one at GAP for kinder and used it for 1st & 2nd grade as well. We plan on getting the same size for DS when he goes to kinder next year.

DD will be in 3rd next year and she will need the "regular" sized pack (she actually wants a wheeled one) because she will be regularly carrying a three ring binder. Folders and books have fit in her smaller pack fine (with a lunch sack) but nothing more will fit at this point!

I would ask DS what he would prefer for embroidery and go with it. *I* definately wouldn't hesitate to get his whole name because of kidnapping issues.


----------



## wildecent (May 24, 2005)

It depends if the school uses workbooks. I got what I considered a functional backpack for my child for kindergarten and found out the math workbook wouldn't fit in the thing. We had to buy a standard size one and it's still in use grades later. The first one is used for sleepovers or travel.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Do you mean this kind of "junior" pack:
http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/sto...d=pp&feat=dp50

Because I've found that to be a popular size. Much smaller than that won't fit a folder, though, which most kids have at least one of.

You could ask for his supply list at school and see what he will be carrying in it.


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

As a K teacher, I vote for "standard size." All my students ever really carry are their folders (a standard pocket folder) and a library book. It drives me crazy when they have a little backpack and they can't zip it closed. And some library books are a bit oversized. Fitting the lunch in, too, helps.

I wouldn't worry about weight. Just because the backpack is bigger doesn't mean he needs to carry more in it.

Having said that, I've never shopped for a backpack myself so I don't know what options there are. I do know that it's the girls in my class that tend to have these itty bitty things that are very cute but not very functional. I have a few students with clearly big backpacks, and they handle them fine.

I'd probably get his name embroidered, but I do understand your mom's concern.


----------



## MistyB (Oct 20, 2004)

We got the ll bean jr backpack and it is PERFECT for a 4-5 year old. It is not mini but it is not ful size. It is still large enough that they can use it through early elementary though...before they start carring multiple books around.


----------



## jkpmomtoboys (Jun 1, 2004)

You know, around here most kids get rolling backpacks--even the Kindergarteners. That way, you could get him a standard size backpack and not worry about hurting his back...


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

I would get a standard size, so that folders and such could fit in it easier. That is what my 5yr. old uses and he will be going to K in the fall. I would NOT put his name on the outside of it.


----------



## momma2mingbu (Jun 1, 2002)

It depends on what he is going to need to carry in it. My son had to bring home folders in his backpack in KG last year and now in first grade has to carry a 3-ring binder in it every day. You want something big enough to carry a folder or larger sized library books in. If he eats lunch at school, you may want to be able to fit his lunch into his backpack so he only has to carry one thing. A Jr. backback would probably not work for this. I'd go with a standard size...preferably one with wheels so that if it ever gets heavy he can roll it. Also...his supply list probably isn't going to tell you what he has to carry in it every day. Around here, the supplies you send in at the start of school are "community property" and are shared by all the students. They don't carry any of that back and forth to school. And the folders and binders are supplied by the teachers so they are standardized. (We paid his teacher this year a small fee for the binder, folders, etc. that she bought.)


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

I would get the standard size. I've found that with a lunch box, gym shoes, books, folders, and the occasional extra sweatshirt, that backpack gets pretty full. I'm not a big fan of the wheeled backpacks--my kids always want to wear their backpacks, and those are so much heavier.


----------



## Moochie Mamma (Jan 23, 2006)

I haven't read the other posts yet but I definitely would not put his name on the backpack, not even initials. Put his name and # on the inside in case it gets lost. How about having it embroidered with his favorite animal or something instead. I would go for a small one, but I guess it would depend on what he's taking to school. My DS will only be carrying a snack and jacket so he will have a small one. His school doesn't have homework for the little ones so he won't be carrying any books.


----------



## 1xmom (Dec 30, 2003)

My dd is finishing up K and she had a standard size back pack that had wheels. She rarely used the wheels b/c most of the time the only think she had in it was her homework folder and maybe a book or two from the library. But it was convenient for all those extra papers that get sent home and she sometimes stuck a sweater in depending on the weather.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Thank you for your replies--good food for thought!

I don't think we'd go for wheels... I don't want the extra weight, we have crappy and/or nonexistent sidewalks, and he may be riding his bike the short distance to school (with me or dh riding or walking nearby).

We had thought about patches or an embroidered animal instead, too. I think this is what we'll do.

I mentioned T's size, because he's big; I think he's already the size of average 6-7 yr olds.

I assume that he's not going to be stuffing books in there but that he will want to stuff a sweater and eventually a lunch bag in there... not necessarily heavy stuff, but a little bulky.

And yeah, when I said the "small" bkpk, I meant something like the LL Bean Jr. one.

It sounds like maybe if we err on the large side, we can still get a smaller one in time for school and save the standard sized one for later.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

We got my DS one of the smaller sized ones from Land's End. It is big enough for a folder, which was a requirement for his school. PLus a book, a sweatshirt, and his lunch bag. When we tried on bigger ones, the ends of the straps tangled with his feet, which seemed really unsafe to me.

If you are thinking ahead for next year, double-check with the school to see if they have specific guidelines. Some schools require certain things -- ours requires wheels by 2nd grade, for example, and doesn't allow any characters.

I would definitely not do his name on the outside. He may not be anywhere unsupervised now, but once school starts he may be less supervised at times. For example, a group of kids out on a field trip where they have their backpacks. A child is much more likely to go with a stranger when that stranger greets them by name. "Hey John, your teacher asked me to bring you to her" or something is really hard for a kid to resist. That's why the recommendation is that child on field trips have nametags with the school or teachers name but not their own.


----------



## MistyB (Oct 20, 2004)

a big lunchbox, folders, a sweatshirt and jacket. it is not small at all. It is just not oversized. It is a backpack that could last through all of early elementary. ll bean JR fits full sized folders. The lands end JR backpack does not.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistyB*
ll bean JR fits full sized folders. The lands end JR backpack does not.

Actually, full sized folders are just fine in the Lands End Collegiate backpack, according to both a user (me, well my son) and the website. It does note, however, that this is an improvement over previous models, so perhaps your experience is a couple of years older.


----------



## clane (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
I would probably go with the smaller sized backpack. DD got the smaller sized one at GAP for kinder and used it for 1st & 2nd grade as well. We plan on getting the same size for DS when he goes to kinder next year.

We also have a smaller one from Gap and it has held up for two years of constant use. We have the lunchbox that attaches to the outside of the pack and it has held up well also. DS can fit his file folder and jacket inside. He only transports workbook packets though as they keep their textbooks at school.


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

I didn't read the other responses, so I apologize if this was said. But, I would go with the regular size, not the jr. backpack. Those backpacks get pretty full with all the stuff the kids have to bring back and forth to school. My son has a regular one and in the middle of the winter, it is packed and I can barely zip it sometimes. On the days that he brings his lunch, has a library book, his folder, snowpants, etc. there is no way he could get it all in a jr. And, his teacher doesn't even give homework, so if your ds has a teacher that does, you don't know what kinds of workbooks he will have to haul around.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evan&Anna's_Mom*
Actually, full sized folders are just fine in the Lands End Collegiate backpack, according to both a user (me, well my son) and the website. It does note, however, that this is an improvement over previous models, so perhaps your experience is a couple of years older.

I think she was talking about the Junior, not the Collegiate.


----------



## fyoosh (May 9, 2005)

I'd go for the "normal" sized one as well, the small ones seem too small even for my 3.5 yr old (who is also big). He's in preschool and just brings his blanket and a lovey to school with him for naptime, but he can maneuver with his seemingly gigantic Wiggles backpack just fine









As far as the embroidery goes, if you think he would love his name embroidered on it, how about on the outside, but on the side that faces his back when it is being worn? Then others won't really see it but he will know it's there


----------



## callmeluci (Mar 13, 2006)

My DS started Kindergarten with a Spider man backpack with wheels. It was a total waste of $20. By Christmas break, it was totaled. His new backpack is a medium sized JanSport. I did embroider his 1st initial & last name on the front of it. He carries his folder & lunch kit every day with room for a light jacket.


----------

